
Ask HN: CRM – Which one do you use? - sdybskiy
We&#x27;re a small startup. Currently we are using Pipedrive but as far as I can tell, they don&#x27;t offer insightful reporting. We don&#x27;t want to break the bank and move over to Salesforce just yet.<p>What would you recommend?
======
beezmak27
What does insightful mean to you? Pipedrive just upgraded their reporting a
major way last month. It was not bad before, but now it is pretty slick.

